# ACS did not recognized my bachelor degree confused what to do now



## shahzad429 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have applied for my skill assessment and yesterday i got email from ACS with letter . 

*Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following qualification does not meet the ACS requirements:
Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from Preston University completed August 2008 has been assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 11/08 - 09/13 (4yrs 10mths)
Position: Developer Programmer
Employer: Effective Marketing Management
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

Dates: 10/13 - 09/14 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Developer Programmer
Employer: Desert Gate Tourism
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES*

i have mailed ACS asking what is the problem and today they reply with "Your qualification was not accepted as your Bachelor Degree was not recognized."

Dont know what to do now i have to go thought certain attestation so that they will recognize or how it work?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you do RPL they will deduct 6 years


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

shahzad429 said:


> I have applied for my skill assessment and yesterday i got email from ACS with letter .
> 
> *Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Hi Shehzad,

Is Preston University affiliated with HEC (Higher Education Commission) in Pakistan? What was the duration of your course? Three or four years?

If you are in UAE, I assume your degree is already attested by HEC Islamabad. You should check with your university if they can provide you some equivalency letter that can be used to get some kind of letter from HEC saying that your program is eligible and genuine.

Another reason could be the courses that you have undertaken during your bachelors program that ACS does not feel are relevant to your nominated occupation.

You should go through the review and appeal section of ACS website. https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/review-and-appeal

Collect all the evidence to support your appeal in form of letters or attestation and try to prove the outcome wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## shahzad429 (Oct 8, 2014)

ahszar said:


> Hi Shehzad,
> 
> Is Preston University affiliated with HEC (Higher Education Commission) in Pakistan? What was the duration of your course? Three or four years?
> 
> ...


Dear Ahszar,

Thanks for your quick reply.
I have done my studies from Preston University Ajman. 
Its a 3 year Degree after the course we got our degree from Preston USA


----------



## shahzad429 (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> If you do RPL they will deduct 6 years


as on now i have 5 years and 10 months experience. 

so you mean to say if i apply RPL after 2 month they will detuct 6 years means my experiance will be 0? and 0 point?


or how this RPL calculation work?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shahzad429 said:


> as on now i have 5 years and 10 months experience.
> 
> so you mean to say if i apply RPL after 2 month they will detuct 6 years means my experiance will be 0? and 0 point?
> 
> ...


Yes exactly, you have to wait for 2 months, then apply, then get 0 points in work experience.

You re-apply for ACS as an RPL application, and you apply for Bachelor degree assessment via VETASSESS PTA to assess the degree suitability.


----------



## shahzad429 (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes exactly, you have to wait for 2 months, then apply, then get 0 points in work experience.
> 
> You re-apply for ACS as an RPL application, and you apply for Bachelor degree assessment via VETASSESS PTA to assess the degree suitability.


Thanks for your help

so first i apply with ACS as an PRL once i get positive letter then 

i apply with VETASSESS PTA?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shahzad429 said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> so first i apply with ACS as an PRL once i get positive letter then
> 
> i apply with VETASSESS PTA?


Yes


----------



## shahzad429 (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes


ok understood. 

so if VETASSESS PTA recognize degree ? or what excatly they do have no idea about them i just heard about them from you 

hope this will work :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shahzad429 said:


> ok understood.
> 
> so if VETASSESS PTA recognize degree ? or what excatly they do have no idea about them i just heard about them from you
> 
> hope this will work :fingerscrossed:


if they do recognize it as a B.Sc., you can claim 15 points for education. If they recognize it as a Diploma, only 10.


----------



## aadilabbasi (Sep 17, 2010)

TheExpatriate said:


> if they do recognize it as a B.Sc., you can claim 15 points for education. If they recognize it as a Diploma, only 10.


I have done my bachelors degree from Al-Khair University, Bimber, Pakistan in 2013 and I have experience from 2002 to 2004 and 2006 to 2009 which is 5 years and after qualification 2 years from 2013 to 2015

what will be my skills met date?


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

shahzad429 said:


> ok understood.
> 
> so if VETASSESS PTA recognize degree ? or what excatly they do have no idea about them i just heard about them from you
> 
> hope this will work :fingerscrossed:


Did you vetassess assessed your degree?


----------



## areebm (Aug 27, 2017)

were you able to get this sorted @shezad429?


----------



## TAifii (Jan 16, 2018)

dev268 said:


> Did you vetassess assessed your degree?


any luck..?


----------



## adilmehmoodbutt (Aug 10, 2018)

*Adil*

HI, you degree was attested from HEC ?




shahzad429 said:


> I have applied for my skill assessment and yesterday i got email from ACS with letter .
> 
> *Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


----------

